# Acer Hard Disk not detected in BIOS, Working fine on other PC



## ddessai101 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

My friends office PC Acer Veriton M200 (Warranty expired), which was working fine was not used for a week in that period the CMOS battery died and when he started the PC he got the message CMOS CHECKSUM ERROR, press F1 to continue, after that the hard disk was not detected before that he had worked on the computer and it was working fine. I went and saw the PC, the hard disk (SATA) was spinning but was not detected in BIOS, DVD drive (SATA) was detected.

I did the following

Disconnected USB cable of printer, LAN Cable, disconnected the DVD drive power cable. Only kept the Keyboard,mouse and VGA cable connected.

1 - Connected DVD Drive SATA Cable to HDD - Didn't detect HDD 
2 - Connected HDD SATA Cable to DVD Drive - DVD was detected.
3 - Connected SATA cables in different ports - Didn't detect HDD but DVD was detected.

There was a second PC (locally assembled) I connected the HDD of Acer to the other PC it was detected and was working fine. Didn't boot to windows as the other PC is G41 chipset and Acer is Q65 chipset so I connected it as a slave drive and it worked perfectly, in BIOS of the G41 motherboard SMART was enabled, It didn't detect anything.

Only thing I didn't swap was the Powersupply as someone was working on the other PC.

Then I went on Acer website for BIOS update, I was unable to find the Model Veriton M200 on the website. Please help me find the BIOS for the motherboard. The Model No. on MBD Q65H2 AM v1.1   EA=C89CDCA75CD0, BIOS ver P01-A2.

Let me know if anyone can find the BIOS for this motherboard or has faced any similar problems.

Regards,


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Post crystal disk result.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2015)

I suspect it to be the Power Supply which has gotten weaker over time.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 26, 2015)

ddessai101 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My friends office PC Acer Veriton M200 (Warranty expired), which was working fine was not used for a week in that period the CMOS battery died and when he started the PC he got the message CMOS CHECKSUM ERROR, press F1 to continue, after that the hard disk was not detected before that he had worked on the computer and it was working fine. I went and saw the PC, the hard disk (SATA) was spinning but was not detected in BIOS, DVD drive (SATA) was detected.
> 
> ...



in all those three trials did u use the same power cable for the sata hdd... ?


----------



## ddessai101 (Aug 27, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> in all those three trials did u use the same power cable for the sata hdd... ?



I switched the power cable with DVD Drive. It didn't work. In switching the power cable of the DVD i.e. HDD power cable connected to DVD, the DVD was working and the HDD was spinning but not showing in BIOS.

  [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]  I also suspected the power supply so I took my working SMPS for testing it didnt show there either. I only connected harddisk first didn't connect the DVD drive. Still it didn't show up.

Also in the BIOS there is option for HDD - AHCI Mode or Native IDE. I selected each option but the HDD was not detected.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2015)

ddessai101 said:


> I switched the power cable with DVD Drive. It didn't work. In switching the power cable of the DVD i.e. HDD power cable connected to DVD, the DVD was working and the HDD was spinning but not showing in BIOS.
> 
> [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] * I also suspected the power supply so I took my working SMPS for testing it didnt show there either.* I only connected harddisk first didn't connect the DVD drive. Still it didn't show up.
> 
> Also in the BIOS there is option for HDD - AHCI Mode or Native IDE. I selected each option but the HDD was not detected.



Just to make sure when you took your PSu to your friend's place did you connect it with the Acer Veriton's [ q65 ] motherboard ? Also did you test the Q65 motherboard with any other sata HDD ?


----------



## ddessai101 (Aug 30, 2015)

topgear said:


> Just to make sure when you took your PSu to your friend's place did you connect it with the Acer Veriton's [ q65 ] motherboard ? Also did you test the Q65 motherboard with any other sata HDD ?



Yes I have connected the PSU to the Acer board and I also tried another HDD still doesn't recognize the other HDD.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2015)

so the 'another' sata hdd is working fine with acer q65 motherboard but the one which came with the pc is not ? If this is the case then it's very weird I must say. Reminds me of a graphic card which used to work on a motherboard but one fine day the pc was not even booting with that though the card worked fine on another pc. Everything was ok like psu and all but still it would not work.


----------

